
Ask HN: What Easter Eggs Have You Written for Your $Dayjob - nazri1
You know sometimes you just can&#x27;t resist it and and thought to yourself &quot;Hey this is the perfect time to put this in...&quot;. So go ahead and share with us.
======
ColinWright
When implementing a radar display, the central pixel has no radar data mapped
to it, so usually people just pick something. It was almost no effort to have
the pixel flash, reading its next value from a bit string every time it went
round. It's so slow, seriously, no one will ever notice.

It spells out a message in morse. No, I'm not going to tell you what it it.

------
CloudNetworking
I wrote an internal (and tiny) troubleshooting tool where if you pressed the
"Support" button you'd just get a js alert saying "You're welcome!" :-)

------
thedevindevops
The landing page had a large hand-drawn graphic of a country landscape with
nothing much happening unless you hover over a certain loch for more than 2
seconds whereupon a little graphic of a sea monster pops out from the loch.

In another workplace, the retrieval of log files from customer sites had
become a paperwork nightmare until a little feature was added that meant
shift-clicking the Help > About... button opened an 'admin console'. By the
time I'd left there the 'admin console' had seven tabs worth of features.

------
sli
Konami code that, when entered, prints "A winner is you!" in the console.

------
tcbasche
We replaced an old grails service with Django - for some reason the home
button in the grails app would take you to the grails.org website, so
naturally it went into the Django app.

------
muzani
Worked on a video on demand app with millions of registered users. One of the
test videos was a certain Rick Astley video.

------
ainiriand
I have written many. From writing a long comment in a particularly ugly code
with the starting letters spelling F __* to substituting North Korea for 'The
Glorious and Awesome Democratic People's Republic of Korea' for a particular
operation. I thought it was catchy.

------
zomg
one of my favorite easter eggs was if you accessed our web app using
app.com/pirate/login (instead of en or another locale) -- things got mighty
interesting, arggg matey!

------
cimmanom
Man, who has time for something like that?

~~~
muzani
Every now and then a team gets the urge to stay in the office and work on
something up late. That something tends to include an Easter egg.

------
smt88
As someone who works on B2B web apps, I can honestly say I've never been
tempted to add Easter eggs. Is it that common outside gaming?

~~~
CloudNetworking
It was. Microsoft used to have some... uhm... overengineered easter eggs.

It's probably not common anymore due to trust and legal reasons.

~~~
duiker101
There's a wiki page for them[1]. With one of the most famous probably being
The Hall of Tortured Souls[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Easter_eggs_in_Microso...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Easter_eggs_in_Microsoft_products)

[2] [http://eeggs.com/items/719.html](http://eeggs.com/items/719.html)

